# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Предлагаю работу людям с трудностями в общении и просто интровертам.

## Jerry_Messer

Добрый день, друзья.
Иногда причина депресии и суицидальных мыслей - невозможность найти свое место в жизни, 
отсутствие работы и т.д.

Могу предложить работу на дому в интернет-проекте людям, страдающим социофобией, имеющим трудности в общении, 
социальной адаптации и просто интровертам. Вы попадете в команду людей, которые помогут Вам выйти на стабильный
доход и возможно по новому взглянуть на мир.

Это не продажи и не сетевой маркетинг. За выполненную работу мы хорошо и честно платим.

Если мое предложение Вас заинтересовало, Вы можете обратиться ко мне за подробностями.
Наши контакты: 
....................
...................
...................
P.S. Убедительная просьба к администрации - в качестве исключения не удалять данное сообщение рекламного характера,
ведь для кого то это, возможно, последний шанс найти нормальную работу. Благодарю за понимание.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Вот чтоб тема не удалялась, ты хотя бы укажи род предполагаемой деятельности.
И у тебя на странице саспишес активити. Так что контакты твои я удаляю до выяснения. Тему закрываю. 
Пиши в личку.

----------

